# bydle/bydlení



## Ben Jamin

Hello,
Sorry for writing in English, I understand Czech, but I can't write it correctly.

Staying in Prague many years ago I was speaking with a Czech lady about place of living. She said something that sounded as "spoune bydle", which I understood meant "common (joint) place of living". Recently I tried to find those words in a dictionary, but I found only "bydlení" and "společný", so I understand that it should have actually be "společne bydlení". Was it my hearing wrong or did she speak a kind of dialect?


----------



## ilocas2

"Spoune" doesn't mean anything in Czech. "Bydle" could be locative of "bydlo", but this is archaic word, not used in normal spoken language, which means "dwelling". Nobody would use this word in such a situation. It is also used in proverb "Pálí ho dobré bydlo". Or it could it be "bidle" - locative of "bidlo", which means "pole". I think you heard wrong and she said something else.


----------



## bibax

Řekl bych, že se snažila mluvit polsky. "Spoune" silně připomíná "współne" (= společné). "Společné" zní jako "społeczne" (= sociální). "Bydło" ale znamená cattle, kine.


----------



## vianie

Teoretically, she could say even "*spo*l*u* *nebydle*t". It would be good if Benjamin has understood at least the context of that speech part.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thanks for your replies! 
Based on them I find the following explanation most plausible: Not knowing much Czech I overheard the ending of "bydlení" (Czech stress at the initial syllable may be one of the reasons), and the word "spoune" was an attempt to use the Polish word "wspólne" from the part of my interlocutor.


----------

